# pics



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

this was only two coats and parts of it had only one coat


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

heres painted


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to clear up my own confusion you're showing a painted pic after you finished coating and sanding room?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my 10 year old taped this...


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i hung the drywall mudded sanded and painted. i didnt put up the pic of before i started to mud


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> my 10 year old taped this...


You're a crotchety son-of-a-gun aren't you?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You're a crotchety son-of-a-gun aren't you?


LOOK at the first pic..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> LOOK at the first pic..


Most of us know moore :yes: 

Is that a level 2 finsh :whistling2:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> this was only two coats and parts of it had only one coat


And part of it isn't even taped.
You should add some water to your mud instead of using it straight out of the box.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Most of us know moore :yes:
> 
> Is that a level 2 finsh :whistling2:


 Sure i c a level 1!!!:whistling2:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Everyone on here is an A hole...including myself. Terrible finish job. Good thing everything is sandable...well..sort of...to achieve a halfway decent job (on your own home.) Wouldn't be able to sell that product to a customer though. Just being real man. It is a tough world out there. Got to stay on the same level as thecompetition, and the competition does it perfect. Let me find a picture to show you how clean your joints and recesses should look.....

(not mine, taken off the net.) See how straight the lines are in the recesses? This is a professional job.









You didn't even bust out your butt joins so you have high spots and your corner bead isn't flat if you put a knife up to it because you didn't fill them out. You need to use an 8" or 10" knife to fill the Corners. Lots of issues man, lots of issues. But, for what it is, I am sure it is fine.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> this was only two coats and parts of it had only one coat



Well ! I'll assume that you walked into this job to fix it up after someone else got canned.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope that gets another run :whistling2:..

All I see is a bunch of ripples .KC.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> heres painted


 This photo actually doesn't look bad but zooming in kinda blurs it. Or my eyes are going. Sort of looks like you finished it off decently.
But those roller-type looking marks on the ceiling kinda suck !:blink:

A little more explanation to these pictures might be good.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Couple of my pics!!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I will post pics of this when I get further along. It was my first time framing a 3 tier octagon. It was actually alot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that your house ?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I have basically redone 75% of house I have to finish this room and our dining room and after that I just have the stairways heading upstairs and 2 bedrooms and I will finally be done.
Except I have 11 replacement windows coming in Monday.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Stilts*



VANMAN said:


> Couple of my pics!!!!


 Did u c my stilts in that pic Moore:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Did u c my stilts in that pic Moore:whistling2:


Double bucket!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

moore said:


> Hope that gets another run :whistling2:..
> 
> All I see is a bunch of ripples .KC.


 
ok fine...im at work ...working, sort of. Found the first decent pic i could off the net. Again, not my work! lol


picky picky.

:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> ok fine...im at work ...working, sort of. Found the first decent pic i could off the net. Again, not my work! lol
> 
> 
> picky picky.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I enjoy being picked at kcchiefsfan1982 so have at it..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I enjoy being picked at kcchiefsfan1982 so have at it..


I'll bet the seams are humped up. Did ya check to see if their flat? The sheet on the right of the window is missing screws. Is that your "pee tube" on the other side of the scaff by the window?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'll bet the seams are humped up. Did ya check to see if their flat? The sheet on the right of the window is missing screws.


 I use glue .. No need for field screws if the glue holds..No rattle .No screw.. All those spotted field screws are empty holes ,,

I check my seams with a 16'' trowel. My work Is not perfect by no means..but I do try ..
First pic the hangers put 1 field screw every stud on walls.
Second pic the hangers put field screws in walls only where needed .. I use 2 hanging crews .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I use glue .. No need for field screws if the glue holds..No rattle .No screw.. All those spotted field screws are empty holes ,,
> 
> I check my seams with a 16' trowel. My work Is not perfect by no means..but I do try ..


Adda boy! I will say it looks pretty damn good Moore! Around here screws get inspected by code enforcment and stay put. Everything must get glue. You have to leave the empty glue tubes for the inspector.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''Is that your "pee tube" on the other side of the scaff by the window?''

No need for it PA... See that porta john?? I got good aim..


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

moore said:


> I enjoy being picked at kcchiefsfan1982 so have at it..


 Umm I got nothin Moore, looks great! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> this was only two coats and parts of it had only one coat


I can see a few things wrong in that pic BUT only because of what I have learned on here, truth is if u look at my album I had a job that looked similiar to that, not my bes:thumbsup:t work but I am getting better, thanks for having the balls to post that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Umm I got nothin Moore, looks great!
> 
> :thumbsup:


There are many flaws In both of those homes Gotmud. 
Pics on here really don't tell the whole story . The only way to know how good a finish job really is .....Walk Into a job after sundown ,,and shine a 500 watt halogen across a long wall or ceiling ..Thank you for the compliment sir..


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

moore said:


> I use glue .. No need for field screws if the glue holds..No rattle .No screw.. All those spotted field screws are empty holes ,,
> 
> I check my seams with a 16' trowel. My work Is not perfect by no means..but I do try ..
> First pic the hangers put 1 field screw every stud on walls.
> Second pic the hangers put field screws in walls only where needed .. I use 2 hanging crews .



How do you check the seams in rooms that are under 16' wide, tall, and long?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Checkers said:


> How do you check the seams in rooms that are under 16' wide, tall, and long?


 I want to see a pic of his trowel trailer !


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I ain't scared to post up my work. I'll post a good one Sunday.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I ain't scared to post up my work. I'll post a good one Sunday.


God loves Ultra-Fill cuz he made it hisself (out of angel wings and little fluffy pieces of clouds)


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I ain't scared to post up my work. I'll post a good one Sunday.


Thats a good "My treat of the week thread" job.:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Checkers said:


> How do you check the seams in rooms that are under 16' wide, tall, and long?


Seriously Checkers ..... Thanks !! I've had A chit week ,,,But when I left the house this morning I was LMAO! Took a moment to catch It ..
I was thinking.....What in the hell are they talking about ?? :blink: ..But in my defense . I am not the worst speller here..:whistling2::lol::lol:


----------

